# What Handel oratorios to begin with?



## ozradio (Oct 23, 2008)

I've really been enjoying a Handel compilation cd I acquired a few months back. I'd like suggestions on oratorios to begin listening to. What are two or three of his most popular oratorios beside Messiah that would give a good feel for his work in this genre?
Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know if it's an oratorio exactly, but you might like the _Dettingen Te Deum_. It is most ceremonial.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Messiah, Solomon & Jephtha.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Other good ones are:


Theodora
Judas Maccabaeus
Samson


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

After the Messiah? Solomon, Jeptha, Samson...


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

just a note to add to this great subject.Last October I sang in my first Handel Oratorio , ATHALIA and again this year I will sing in DETTINGEN TE DEUM .I sing tenor in the chorus .Dettingen was the scene of a battle between the British and French in 1743 fought during the War of the Austrian Succession . King George II was the last British Monarch to lead his troops to battle at Dettingen. Handel wrote this to celebrate the British Victory.
Singing in this oratorio with a consort of professional musicians is my most enjoyable and powerful musical experience ever.Last year's oratorio was recorded and ANDANTE has heard the choruses from the recording and he thinks they are good


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not sure how strictly you want the word 'oratorio' to be taken - but you might like to consider this:










available at present at half price, and with extensive audio samples to try, here.

It's not strictly an oratorio, though it takes the same kind of form with soloists and chorus, and it's become one of my most favourite of all Handel's works. Read the reviews at the link and try some of the samples (eg tracks 9 and 10 on CD1). The performances are superb, the music exquisite.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato is one of the eight "Odes". I agree that it contains some very nice material. 

More to the point, it may be preferable to for a relative newcomer to Handel who is at the stage of wanting to explore beyond the Messiah stage to acquire a variety of compilation CDs giving the highlights of the best choral pieces drawn from across the whole range of Handel's vocal works: Dramatic Cantata, Opera, Odes, Hymns, Anthems. There are dozens of them for inspection at Amazon. Working one's through whole Oratorios, one at a time, seems a sure way to get fed up pretty quickly. That's my opinion. I may be wrong.


----------



## Sorin Eushayson (May 10, 2009)

'Israel in Egypt' really helped suck me into Handel after 'Messiah'; for that I recommend the recording by Stephen Cleobury and the Brandenburg Consort on Decca. I very highly recommend the DVD of 'Theodora' with William Christie; though I disdain modern stagings like that the performances are truly superlative. Those two pieces are his heart - if you don't like them, you can't handle Handel! (sorry for the pun )


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

It seems obvious that Handel has more than a few vocal/choral works of real merit beyond the Messiah.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

_Bongos_ mention of George II reminded me of the Coronation Anthems, Zadok the Priest "one of four" short and well worth a listen, also Alexanders Feast as an oratorio


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I love _Jephtha_ with the English Chamber Orchestra, Johannes Somary, Maureen Forrester, Reri Grist, Helen Watts & Alexander Young-Handel's final oratorio, a wonderful performance for the price of a song if one doesn't mind a download:

https://www.amazon.com/Big-Handel-Oratorio-Various-artists/dp/B00KICWEN6

I enjoy Handel because he can be epic, uplifting, inspiring, warm, dramatic, noble, and big-hearted! Other than that, he has nothing going for him.  He's still religious or spiritually inclined but less serious to me than the Lutheran Bach who seems to always have his eyes on pleasing God and making it to heaven. I believe that Handel was also highly spiritual or religious inclined, with many of his oratorios based upon biblical themes, but I believe he was far less concerned about it and was determined to enjoy himself and please his listeners with enjoyment before shuffling off his mortal coil... What a lasting legacy from the two of them (before each unfortunately going blind) and both relating to a spiritual force in life they felt was bigger than themselves as individuals. I believe that great force of inspiring faith can be easily heard in Handel's _Jephtha._


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Theodora is probably the greatest of the dramatic oratorios - it is so beautiful - and there are a few excellent recordings of it including McCreesh and Christie (there are two recordings - both very good - but one comes in a bargain box with other treasures). I also agree with the suggestions of Solomon and Jeptha. And many more! Handel wrote so wonderfully for the voice and, indeed, for the English language. 

Handel turned to dramatic oratorios when the London fashion for operas (in Italian) died. He thrived on putting on hit shows and needed to replace operas with something unstaged, in English and ostensibly religious. As dramas that tell a story first none of the dramatic oratorios is similar to the Messiah - which is a more conventional religious work - so you might also explore the best of the Italian operas (Julius Ceasar etc.) as well as the wonderful Acis and Galatea.

Edit - Duh! Just noticed the OP was nearly ten years ago!


----------

